# eine Festplatte gemeldet, dass das es ein Ausfall möglich ist.



## yorki88 (12. Oktober 2010)

Details: Eine Festplatte meldet ein SMART-Ereignis!

Mein Computer Warnt mich dass das system wohlmöglich abstürzen kann und das ich alle daten verlieren könnte! Ich bitte um rat was muss ich bei einem solchen Fehlmeldung machen!? habe einen Win7 Prof.


----------



## Blut und Donner (12. Oktober 2010)

Daten auf externer Festplatte sichern.


----------



## Maxiking456 (12. Oktober 2010)

Kannst du vllt. einen Screenshot davon machen?


----------



## yorki88 (12. Oktober 2010)

Hier

Ist das bild.

EDIT: Hier hab ich noch ein weiteres Bild 1 / Bild 2



Edit die Zweite:


Eine E-Mail gerade erhalten....


Anweisungen zum Beheben von Festplattenfehlern:

Es wird dringend empfohlen, dass Sie den Computer sichern, um möglichen Datenverlust zu vermeiden.

Nachdem Sie die Daten auf dem Computer gesichert haben, sollten Sie sich an den Computerhersteller oder einen anderen technischen Hardwaresupport wenden, um festzustellen, ob der fehlerhafte Datenträger repariert oder ausgetauscht werden muss.

Es wird empfohlen, diese gedruckten Anweisungen zusammen mit den Sicherungsmedien für die Daten (z. B. CDs oder USB-Flashlaufwerk, die für die Sicherung verwendet werden) aufzubewahren, damit Sie alles, was Sie zum Reparieren des Computers benötigen, jederzeit griffbereit haben.

Die folgenden Informationen sollen dem technischen Hardwaresupport beim Diagnostizieren der fehlerhaften Festplatte helfen.

Datenträgername: SAMSUNG HD103SJ
Volume: D:\


----------



## yorki88 (12. Oktober 2010)

Oh man.. ich muss tatsächlich das ersetzen?.. wieso ist das auf einmal in einem Schlechten status ? hab den computer seit 6.9.2010 und am 11.8.2010 "mein geburstag" bestellt.
und Heute streikt er aber wieso ? ich habe fangs nur! Dead rising 2, Die siedler 7, Risen und Metro 2033installiert und noch 830 GB frei von 930 GB


----------



## Freakgs (12. Oktober 2010)

yorki88 schrieb:


> Oh man.. ich muss tatsächlich das ersetzen?.. wieso ist das auf einmal in einem Schlechten status ? hab den computer seit 6.9.2010 und am 11.8.2010 "mein geburstag" bestellt.
> und Heute streikt er aber wieso ? ich habe fangs nur! Dead rising 2, Die siedler 7, Risen und Metro 2033installiert und noch 830 GB frei von 930 GB




Festplatten können, wie alle Geräte, spontan und ohne erkennbaren Grund sterben. Natürlich ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür am Ende der vom Hersteller angegebenen mittleren Lebenserwartung wesentlich größer.

Ansonsten kann unsachgemäße Behandlung dazu führen. Stöße beispielsweise vertragen Platten während des Betriebes generell nicht sehr gut.


----------



## yorki88 (12. Oktober 2010)

Oh man heisst das nach einem kurze zeit.. das ich eine NEUE Festplatte kaufen muss ? NOCHMALS drauflegen....? denn das is die zusatz Festplatte die ich bereits Ursummen bezahlt habe


----------



## Freakgs (12. Oktober 2010)

Du solltest bei deinem Händler mal wegen "Gewährleistung" (bitte nicht mit der Garantie verwechseln) anklopfen.


----------



## yorki88 (12. Oktober 2010)

O.K ich werd langsam aber sicher Stinksauer  ufff.... mensch, mensch nach einer so kurze zeit geht fast alles schief! Zuerst Kackt der PC nach 2 Wochen Total ab. nach einer weile hängt er sich schon wieder auf. und diverse shit wo noch gekommen ist, und nun FESTPLATTE... orgh ok sag mal diese Gewährleistung. das heisst aber schon das ich nochmals drauflegen muss ? aber nicht zu 100%?


----------



## Freakgs (12. Oktober 2010)

Wenn er sowieso häufiger abstürzt solltest du das Gerät zum Händler zurückbringen/einschicken, ebenfalls mit dem Verweis auf die Gewährleistung. Natürlich vorher mit dem Händler sprechen, der wird dir dann alles weitere erklären, ggfls. erklären, wie du das Problem eingrenzen kannst, bzw. wie du das Gerät zu ihm bringen kannst.


Zum Thema Gewährleistung:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gew%C3%A4hrleistung


----------



## yorki88 (12. Oktober 2010)

Phu.. das regt auf, Der pc wäre TOP nur schade das vieles schief geht.
naja dann werd ich mich morgen zum 5 x anrufen innert halb von 11.8.2010 bis Ca. 30.9.2010

Habt dank buffed! ihr seid einfach ein TOP Community!


----------



## Freakgs (12. Oktober 2010)

Viel Glück, sag bescheid wenn du weitere Fragen hast.


----------



## Kaldreth (13. Oktober 2010)

Wo hast du den PC denn bestellt? Was hat der PC für andere Komponenten (rein interessenshalber). Und warum hast du Unsummen für die Festplatte ausgegeben ist es eine SSD Platte ansonsten sind Festplatte eher einer der günstigeren Komponenten!


----------



## yorki88 (13. Oktober 2010)

Zusätzliche Festplatte: Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB 7200rpm
Grafikkarte (Falls du intresseiert wärst): Nvidia Geforce GTX 470 1280MB DDR5, DirectX11

Bei einem Online PC Shop hab ich ihn bestellt "PC Beck" ist aber ein Guter Online Shop, da sie mir bereits seeeeehr oft geholfen haben. und erklärt und gemacht und und... aber leider hilfts jetzt grad nimma "Gerade Telefoniert" 

PS; Laut Telefonat muss ich es einschicken - Ersatz Festplatte wird am freitag ankommen, und kann dann mit der verpackung die Beschädigte Festplatte zurück schicken.


----------



## OldboyX (13. Oktober 2010)

Die Festplatte sollte unter Herstellergarantie austauschbar sein ohne dass du dafür bezahlen musst. Du solltest dir aber überlegen ob du nicht den ganzen Rechner nochmal an den Online-Shop zurückschickst bis die Abstürze und Instabilitäten behoben sind. So etwas sollte nicht sein und kann auf andere Defekte oder Inkompatibilitäten hindeuten die dann später zu Folgeschäden führen können und du keine Garantie/Gewährleistung mehr hast.


----------



## yorki88 (13. Oktober 2010)

Nun das ist ein gutes argument. nur frag ich mich wie muss ich es zurückschicken? hab das Carton seit über einem monat verbrannt.


----------



## Kaldreth (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde ja sagen Maße vom Computer nehmen und zum nächsten Baumarkt! Aber an allen Seiten Platz einkalkulieren, damit du diese mit weichen Verpackungsmaterial (Luftpolster etc.) verpacken kannst. Alternativ hat bestimmt auch die Post solche Packete aber erfahrungsgemäß sind diese sehr teuer!


----------

